# haystack



## arik (Feb 3, 2012)

has anyone been to Haystack since it reopened last weekend

If so, how was it, what was open?


----------



## TheBEast (Feb 3, 2012)

Haystack reopened??  What rock have I been living under?


----------



## drjeff (Feb 4, 2012)

If its skiing as good today as Mount Snow is, it doesn't suck! ;-)


----------



## vcunning (Feb 4, 2012)

Haystack re-opened under the same private model (with a new funding source through The Hermitage) But last Saturday, they invited the public to come and had a big kickoff . . . . fireworks and all.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 4, 2012)

I haven't been there, but we did see a groomer way up top as we drove to Mt Snow this AM.


----------



## arik (Feb 6, 2012)

Wilmington and Dover residents are also welcome to ski there on a day pass for a reasonable price.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 15, 2012)




----------



## bzrperfspec77 (Feb 15, 2012)

Interesting... Nothing that I can probably afford, but interesting to say the least.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 15, 2012)

Looks like the new owners have their act together and are getting it done. It is hard to sell a ski mountain when its not open. But when you bring in the latest fan guns and say you have a high speed quad coming in next year, that certainly says that you are open for business and ready to sell shares. With a High Speed Quad, I imagine they'll relocate at least one triple lower down to the beginner terrain for townhome access. Witches would stay put. That leaves one extra triple. Does it stay for back up access or does it get sold off? Or would they have two triples servicing the lower mountain?


----------



## Glenn (Feb 15, 2012)

Hearsay alert! 

My wife and I rode up the lift with another couple on Friday. They had gone to the opening and according to them, they weren't impressed. Allegedly, they weren't letting people into a certain lodge with ski boots for fear of carpet damage. They were trucking in sani-cans for people to use. The conditions were, meh and the lifts were slow. They took two runs and left. 

Again, I wasn't there, I can say. This is just what they told us as we rode up the lift. Take it for what it's worth. 

For the record, I hope it works out. Even as a private club, it's better to see the lifts spinning vs rusting.


----------



## amf (Feb 15, 2012)

Glenn said:


> Hearsay alert!
> ... Allegedly, they weren't letting people into a certain lodge with ski boots for fear of carpet damage. They were trucking in sani-cans for people to use. The conditions were, meh and the lifts were slow.



Conditions were about the same as they were everywhere else (meh).  It actually skied surprisingly well, given the ice storm the day before, but I think they took extra effort to get it groomed. They did get some carpet protector laid down in the one lodge. It was interesting to see the old place - its where my daughters learned to ski back when Mt Snow owned it. Overheard some disgruntled folks complaining about no breaks at the new "club" for the original landowners. My guess is WMI is looking for a place to lose some money!


----------



## Angus (Feb 15, 2012)

Haystack officials announced they’re aggressively pursuing the same EB-5 visa program that has pumped more than $250 million in foreign investment into northern Vermont’s Jay Peak. The federal “immigrant investment program,” administered by the State of Vermont, was created in the early 1990s to stimulate the economy through foreign investment. 

Foreign nationals who invest a minimum of $500,000 receive permanent residency (a “green card”), along with their spouse and children. The investment must create or preserve at least 10 jobs, and investors can live and work anywhere in the United States.

http://www.haystackclub.com/news


----------



## Glenn (Feb 15, 2012)

amf said:


> Conditions were about the same as they were everywhere else (meh).  It actually skied surprisingly well, given the ice storm the day before, but I think they took extra effort to get it groomed. They did get some carpet protector laid down in the one lodge. It was interesting to see the old place - its where my daughters learned to ski back when Mt Snow owned it. Overheard some disgruntled folks complaining about no breaks at the new "club" for the original landowners. My guess is WMI is looking for a place to lose some money!



Thanks for the feedback! I'm glad you chimed in since you were there. Me posting hearsay is always a bit risky.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 15, 2012)

Angus said:


> Foreign nationals who invest a minimum of $500,000 receive permanent residency (a “green card”), along with their spouse and children.



so now you can buy a green card?


----------



## legalskier (Feb 15, 2012)

Take that NELSAP!

http://www.nelsap.org/vt/haystack.html


----------



## Angus (Feb 15, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> so now you can buy a green card?



previously discussed here but I know of at least two - Jay Peak and Saddleback - that are taking advantage of this program. I believe there are others, yes there are.....here is a snap shot of how it works...

http://www.newhampshireregionalcent...=com_k2&view=item&layout=item&id=41&Itemid=82


----------



## drjeff (Feb 15, 2012)

legalskier said:


> Take that NELSAP!
> 
> http://www.nelsap.org/vt/haystack.html



Well if you want to keep some NELSAP love, that lower trail pod isn't being resurected in "Haystack model 3.0"   There is however a newly cut flattish ski home trail from the upper mountain base area over to the Hermitage Inn nearby.  This year atleast they're using a snowcat with a people carrying pod on it to transport folks to/from the Hermitage.  Next year from what I understand that trail will have snowmaking for ski back purposes, and the cat to transport property owning Club members up to the lifts, including the Chondola that is supposed to go in this summer


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 15, 2012)

drjeff said:


> Well if you want to keep some NELSAP love, that lower trail pod isn't being resurected in "Haystack model 3.0"   There is however a newly cut flattish ski home trail from the upper mountain base area over to the Hermitage Inn nearby.  This year atleast they're using a snowcat with a people carrying pod on it to transport folks to/from the Hermitage.  Next year from what I understand that trail will have snowmaking for ski back purposes, and the cat to transport property owning Club members up to the lifts, including the Chondola that is supposed to go in this summer


The video stated that all units going in are ski in ski out. If they are not using a lower mountain lift, that would mean all units are being constructed at base lodge elevation or higher which doesn't make sense to me. Something isn't right here... a snowcat is not ski in ski out.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 15, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> The video stated that all units going in are ski in ski out. If they are not using a lower mountain lift, that would mean all units are being constructed at base lodge elevation or higher which doesn't make sense to me. Something isn't right here... a snowcat is not ski in ski out.



All units to be built are by the upper mountain, you can't really appreciate how much land clearing and earth mooving the previous owners did from basically the site of the former base lodge South for a good 1/4 mile or so, unless you see it. There are also a few existing smaller "bungalows" that have already been built down by the Hermitage Inn which is about 1/2 mile NORTH of where the former base lodge was. The ski home trail and atleast for now the cat will be used for access to/from these existing properties to the slopes for owners of the bungalows and guests staying at the Hermitage Inn.  Someday I suppose they might put in a transfer lift, but that would seem to be down their master plan list right now


----------



## farlep99 (Feb 16, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> so now you can buy a green card?



You've always been able to buy a green card even before EB-5.  EB-5 just has a lower dollar threshold.

If a wealthy foreigner wants to bring his millions here the gov't won't stand in his way.  It used to always be a minimum of $1million.  EB5 allows $500k for "targeted employment areas," i.e. where they need jobs


----------



## Newpylong (Feb 16, 2012)

drjeff said:


> Well if you want to keep some NELSAP love, that lower trail pod isn't being resurected in "Haystack model 3.0"   There is however a newly cut flattish ski home trail from the upper mountain base area over to the Hermitage Inn nearby.  This year atleast they're using a snowcat with a people carrying pod on it to transport folks to/from the Hermitage.  Next year from what I understand that trail will have snowmaking for ski back purposes, and the cat to transport property owning Club members up to the lifts, including the Chondola that is supposed to go in this summer




According to this, the Lower Area stays...  and all main mountain lifts outside of Witches go.

http://www.haystackclub.com/files/Haystack master plan map revised.jpg


----------



## drjeff (Feb 16, 2012)

Newpylong said:


> According to this, the Lower Area stays...  and all main mountain lifts outside of Witches go.
> 
> http://www.haystackclub.com/files/Haystack master plan map revised.jpg



Those will apparently be the last units to be built (read as if the demand for the 1st 100+ units isn't there, you won't see it happen) and as such the proposed lift from the base near the entry way to Haystack upto the "main mountain" apparently won't be going in until the lower units are ready for ground breaking.

Given the price tag, likely North of 500k, for those units, and that in the Mount Snow area proper over the last 3 or 4 seasons that there haven't been more than about 25-30 new properties sold, I wouldn't hold my breath for being able to ski down by Handle Road anytime soon    It might take a decade or so for that too happen, especially if and when Mount Snow starts their base areas master plan development


----------



## emmaurice2 (Feb 16, 2012)

According to the Hermitage Inn website you can still ski Haystack if you book a ski and stay package there.  Expensive (for me, anyway) but not terrible.  I would do it, if for no other reason than nostalgia.


----------



## Newpylong (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks for the info Jeff... it would be good to eventually see the lower area open again as well.


----------



## arik (Feb 23, 2012)

I am glad to see so much discussion and information on this thread.

I would love to ski Haystack again as Witches is awesome.

I doesn't make much sense for me to stay there as I am just 25 minutes away.

Perhaps the Hermitage could develop a ski and dine package, 2 lift tickets and a tasting menu for dinner... (just hopin)


----------



## amf (Feb 23, 2012)

You can always come over the ridge from Mt Snow and do a few laps on the upper mtn... assuming conditions are favorable.


----------



## arik (Mar 8, 2012)

*Haystack re-opened Witches*

hey how did I miss this?!

http://http://dvalnews.com/view/full_story_obits/17709471/article-Haystack-opens-Witches?instance=secondary_stories_left_column


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 8, 2012)

Interesting article.  Looks like they still have long term plans:  



> As for future projects, Rubin said they are considering constructing a  transfer lift from the Hermitage Inn, which is currently serving as the  mountain’s base lodge, to the top of Outcast trail. They also hope to  rebuild a large section of snowmaking line and start building a new base  lodge later this year. Rubin said the new lodge would be a two-year  project.
> 
> In the two- to three-year time window, they plan to  replace Barnstormer with a new “chondola” lift. That lift, a hybrid  chairlift and gondola, will run to the summit of Haystack. If all goes  according to plan, Barnstormer will be relocated to the lower portion of  the mountain, where there is currently no operating chairlift.
> Read more:  Deerfield Valley News - Haystack opens Witches
> ...



​


----------



## drjeff (Mar 8, 2012)

thetrailboss said:


> Interesting article.  Looks like they still have long term plans:
> 
> 
> [/COLOR][/LEFT]



More importantly they have a BIG pool of working capital to use the next few years that should allow them to both continue operating and also build many of the things that they're talking about that will allow them (they hope) to attract a significant number of members and new property owners


----------



## powhunter (Mar 8, 2012)

Love the Hermitage  Inn..Does anyone know if they still raise  and serve their own game?

Steveo


----------



## drjeff (Mar 8, 2012)

powhunter said:


> Love the Hermitage  Inn..Does anyone know if they still raise  and serve their own game?
> 
> Steveo



Not sure if they still raise their own, but I do know that their menu is full of local meat and produce wherever possible. Dinner in their Pub is both a good time and a good meal for sure!


----------



## tree_skier (Aug 9, 2012)

My son drove through the parking lot last weekend and told me it was full of fan guns


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 9, 2012)

Interesting development.  I hope that they do well this year.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 10, 2012)

tree_skier said:


> My son drove through the parking lot last weekend and told me it was full of fan guns



I'm heading up tonight, i'll see if I can swing by and snap a picture, or 10  , after my wife finishes Mount Snow's "tri for hope" triathlon tomorrow morning

Gotta love fangun porn, even when they're just sitting idle in a parking lot!


----------



## arik (Mar 5, 2013)

has anyone skied Haystack this year

if yes please post some kind of report

please please please


----------



## drjeff (Mar 5, 2013)

arik said:


> has anyone skied Haystack this year
> 
> if yes please post some kind of report
> 
> please please please



Indirect report courtesy of the guys that run the shop up in the Valley where I buy most of my gear, and who have done a few private demo days this season at Haystack for club members. This was when they were just running The Witches, Hayfever and The Tage, before Barnstormer reopened.

The report was that the snow surface was very good, and lasted very long into the day!  The snow depths were adequate, although not as deep as at Mount Snow - this was the week after MLK day weekend. Business was light on the hill that day. And the snowcat operators needed to pay more attention in the base area as they inadvertantly machine groomed a pair of Blizzard Bonafides that were next to the truck they brought all the demo skis over in 

The last time I talked to them a few weeks ago about Haystack, the Tage transfer quad had just opened


----------



## Abominable (Mar 5, 2013)

Has anyone ever taken them up on their sales pitch / free tour offer?


----------



## drjeff (Mar 5, 2013)

Abominable said:


> Has anyone ever taken them up on their sales pitch / free tour offer?



I personally haven't, but do know of about a dozen folks that have. My wife and I plan on taking a tour sooner or later, once we can find a weekend day where our kids ski schedules would free us up for enough time to drive a few miles down the road

Per one of their 2 or 3 rotating sales ads that they run weekly in the local paper up there, they apparently crossed through the 100 member mark back in November. And most of the higher end($500k plus) townhome developments in the general Mount Snow/Haystack area have broken ground on at least one, if not more buildings in the last few months.  I take that as a positive sign for potential Haystack Club members


----------



## arik (Mar 7, 2013)

Thank you,

I think I would feel awkward visiting for a tour as a prospective member

I hope it does well and hope that in future there might be some days or ways for the to public to ski there

Hermitage is a nice place, nice bar, nice restaurant, love "club mud!"


----------

